# Mag G3 blanc bleu dans écran PC moderne



## Jaune (21 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, j' aimerais savoir si la compatibilité entre G3 blanc bleu carte ATI 128 rage et écran LG FLATRON w1952te LCD 16/9 est bonne ? L' écran date d' il y a deux ans, une entrée numérique et une entrée analogique.

j' ai essayé il y a une semaine, avec un cable analogique bleu fourni avec un PC lambda et j' ai du mettre l' ancien cable du G3 pour écrans cathodique pour que ça fonctionne; 

Peut etre que ce n' est pas "le même analogique" il me semble qu' il y a un "pic" de moins dans la broche ancienne. ca a fonctionné très bien, seulement le lendemain la carte était morte, je ne sais pas si c' est en rapport car l' ensemble du G3 avait déjà beaucoup tourné depuis longtemps.

J' ai donc racheté une rage 128 et ça fonctionne bien avec un cathodique.

Donc j' aimerais savoir si ça ne pose aucun soucis de brancher le G3 avec cet écran car je ne voudrais pas user la nouvelle carte graphique ! 

Merci.

Les G3 Blanc/Bleu, c'est pas dans "Classic Mac", il y a un forum où parler des machines de cette génération. On déménage.


----------



## Jaune (22 Décembre 2010)

Sorry !


----------



## Jaune (24 Décembre 2010)

Quelqu' un a une idée ? 

Es-ce que la rage 128 d' un G3 gère sans problème d' usure un écran LCD moderne 35cm Flatron, et dois-je le brancher avec le câble analogique bleu "moderne" ou celui d' époque "gros et blanc cassé" ou celà n' a pas d' importance ? Merci !


----------



## iMacounet (24 Décembre 2010)

User la carte graphique ? Tu crois qu'elle va perdre sa memoire ?

Si tu donnait les noms exacts des connexions d'écran, ça serait plus clair.


----------



## Jacques_Dupontel (25 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour je possède un PowerMac G4 2 x 450MHz PPC7400 Gigabit Ethernet 

*Voir la liste des modèles de Mac classés par processeur*

et ma carte graphique est une ATI rage 128 et je l'ai branchée sans aucun problème sur un écran LCD PHILIPS. Voir les informations systèmes suivantes :


  Modèle de jeu de puces :    ATY,Rage128Pro
  Type :    Moniteur
  Bus :    AGP
  Logement :    SLOT-A
  VRAM (totale) :    16 Mo
  Fournisseur :    ATI (0x1002)
  Identifiant du périphérique :    0x5046
  Identifiant de révision :    0x0000
  Révision de la ROM :    113-72701-125
  Moniteurs :
Philips 170C :
  Résolution :    1280 x 1024 @ 75 Hz
  Profondeur :    Couleurs 32 bits
  Core Image :    Non géré
  Moniteur principal :    Oui
  Miroir :    Désactivé
  Connecté :    Oui
  Quartz Extreme :    Non géré

L'ordinateur est relié à l'écran grâce à un câble 15 points de type SUB-D. Ce câble possède un filtre intégré.

Je vois le schéma dans la notice de mon appareil que je suis connecté au  port VGA (15 points ). 3 rangées de 5 points dans le connecteur du port  VGA.

*Voir schéma d'un SUB-D 15 points femelle comme celui fixé sur le châssis de l'ordinateur utilisé dans le cadre d'une liaison VGA.*


Je pense qu'il ne devrait y avoir aucun problème si tu utilises toi aussi le port VGA pour connecter ton écran.

*Mais consulte cette page pour en être sûr &#8230;*


----------



## Jaune (29 Décembre 2010)

Merci mais ta carte graphique est le modèle au dessus sur ton mac il me semble...

Donc j' ai testé avec câble analogique lambda, ça a fonctionné puis au bout de 10minutes l' écran affiche : ANALOGIQUE COUPURE  52 k/hz 100

J' ai testé avec le câble analogique plus ancien, pareil.

Sinon ça fonctionne très bien dans le vieil écran cathodique.


si vous voyez une solution ce serait super, je ne connais vraiment rien en écrans, merci.


----------



## Jacques_Dupontel (29 Décembre 2010)

Tu as raison, j'ai une ATI 128 Rage Pro. 

Que donne Préférences Système -> Moniteurs ?

1] Quelles étaient les résolutions disponibles, le nombres de couleurs et le taux de rafraîchissement quand tu as utilisé ton moniteur LG FLATRON w1952te LCD 16/9 ?

Les résolutions conseillées pour ta carte graphique sont 640 x 480 jusqu'à 1920 x 1440.

Vu ici : http://lowendmac.com/video/pci/rage-128.html

2] Étais-tu dans cette gamme de résolutions quand tu as essayé ton moniteur LG FLATRON w1952te LCD 16/9 ?


3] Mets les copiés-collés des résultats de :  « Menu Pomme -> À propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'infos ->  Cartes vidéo/moniteurs

avec ton moniteur cathodique et avec ton moniteur LCD.


Le mieux est que tu lises déjà la documentation de ton moniteur LG FLATRON w1952te LCD 16/9 et que tu mettes les paramètres conseillés : résolution, nombres de couleurs et taux de rafraîchissement. 

*Modification : Il faut que tu mettes : Résolution : 1440x900
Fréquence d'affichage = taux de rafraîchissement 60 Hz*

Source : http://www.materiel.net/ecran-lcd/lg-w1952te-pf-43429.html

Intéressant à lire : 

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=751076


----------



## Jaune (30 Décembre 2010)

Alors en mettant 1440x900 et 60hz ça fonctionne nickel, je pense donc que ça va être fiable maintenant !

J' ai mis l' ancien câble, celui qui a un pic de moins dans la broche...

3] Mets les copiés-collés des résultats de :  « Menu Pomme -> À  propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'infos ->  Cartes vidéo/moniteurs

 Peu d' infos sur mac os 9, on sait juste que c' est une rage dans les périphériques


Eh bien merci beaucoup, pour l' instant ça le fait ! Rien de mieux qu' Os 9.2.2 sur bon écran !


Au final je compte acheter peut être un switch à deux entrées pour le même écran... J' ai vu que ça se vendait pas cher !


----------

